# columbia



## blue8 (Jul 10, 2009)

how competitive is columbia? i'm interested in screenwriting and am new to this site


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 10, 2009)

Very.

I suggest you do a search of this site to see what you can find first, there's a ton of Columbia info here.


----------

